# Ice cream cart- rent/ used/ new



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone has any information on where I can obtain an ice cream cart (hand-pushed) in the UAE (preferably Dubai). It can be either a rental, used, or new. Nothing big/ bulky, but just enough to hold about 100 ice cream bars for a few hours in the Dubai heat! 

I've tried searching the forums and google, but have come up dry. Thanks in advance and keep cool


----------



## dr0nehack (Jan 22, 2014)

If you cant find one , have you tried just getting it made ? ask furniture stores whether they build custom furniture, your sure to find a lead


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depending what sort of event you want it for, try the guys at Desert Chill! They go around with UAE with several ice-cream vans and might be able to assist you with that.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

No but you can do this instead http://www.desertchill.ae


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Depending what sort of event you want it for, try the guys at Desert Chill! They go around with UAE with several ice-cream vans and might be able to assist you with that.


Whoops, great minds think alike


----------



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Depending what sort of event you want it for, try the guys at Desert Chill! They go around with UAE with several ice-cream vans and might be able to assist you with that.


Thanks for your reply  I saw that they were in Dubai going around town with the vans, but was looking for just a cart so that I can use it to sell from personally. But I'll shoot them an e-mail to see if they'd be willing to help!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, first of all : Is this a business? 
The municipality will be hammering at your door if you are selling ice-cream, thinking I'm going entrepreneurial and stuff. Unless you are a cute 12 years old girl, and the only bad thing that will happen is dad yelling for getting in trouble with the police...

Have you consider the heat in the UAE for a hand push cart? 

Your nick is of a concern to me, Sukhoon in Arabic means, hot...


----------



## Dexter88 (Apr 18, 2014)

I want to buy an ice cream car too


----------



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Ok, first of all : Is this a business?
> The municipality will be hammering at your door if you are selling ice-cream, thinking I'm going entrepreneurial and stuff. Unless you are a cute 12 years old girl, and the only bad thing that will happen is dad yelling for getting in trouble with the police...
> 
> Have you consider the heat in the UAE for a hand push cart?
> ...


RandomDude: Thanks for your reply  Yes, I'm aware that there are some formalities that need to be sorted out before selling anything. I've been in contact with the Dubai Municipality as well as the Dubai Department of Economic Development to see if it's possible. I've considered the heat in the UAE and it's interesting that my nickname in Arabic means "heat"  Why is it of concern to you though?


----------



## na-ghie (Nov 10, 2015)

sukhoon2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any information on where I can obtain an ice cream cart (hand-pushed) in the UAE (preferably Dubai). It can be either a rental, used, or new. Nothing big/ bulky, but just enough to hold about 100 ice cream bars for a few hours in the Dubai heat!
> 
> I've tried searching the forums and google, but have come up dry. Thanks in advance and keep cool


Hi! just wanna ask if you have found an ice cream cart? I have been trying to find one too!


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

I like your entrepreneurial spirit....however I've been down the licensing path a few times here and unless it's not a clear cut company you are trying to form it's going to be a nightmare..

Getting a license to sell ice cream freely from a push cart I imagine will be a business idea our friends here at the municipality will not be very easy on...

Anyways best of luck to you


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like your idea has been stolen now, you just gave yourself competition for initaitng this thread, good luck!


----------

